# more new cam pics



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

i love my new camera, an of course i got more pics with it my b-day is coming up in april soo i am goin to ask my grandma for a 55-300mm lens 
since she always asks me what i want sooo, a new lens wouldnt hurt 

my old man taking a nap 










got the outdoor patio out and bear's chair 



















cali relaxing after rough housing with bear



















and i cant forget little roxy


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice camera. Nicer dogs.


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

thank you,


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Those are great pictures! Beautiful dogs you have


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

thanks, wish it would hurry up an be nice outside already so i can be outside an take lots of pics LOL


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful pictures nice camera. And the cuteness of that tongue sticking out.................. to die for.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

You took some very nice pictures of you beautiful dogs!
The first picture is just adorable!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

thanks guys, i love my cam an of course i love my models


----------

